# Africans Rule!!



## Physicsboy (Mar 15, 2005)

I just found this site...surfed on in. 

I'm currently getting back into the fishkeeping hobby. Right now, I have eleven aquariums set up, and am still progressing. All are stocked with some sort of African (Malawian).

Just wanted to say hi. 

My website is very rough, and needs updatated, but here's a link.

http://home.mchsi.com/~physicsboy/


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Welcome! Its nice to see someone married before having kids! 

Got one question though... you are making the tanks out of wood and just the front with plexiglass? I got kindof confused!!! Wouldnt water leak out of the wood?


----------



## Physicsboy (Mar 15, 2005)

If you are interested in my DIY plywood tanks...go to my website...at the bottom is a link to my tanks. The fronts will be glass, as it adheres better than plexi. Ply will be painted with 2-part epoxy paint.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

ya I looked at your site and am still confused!


----------

